# Non Political post and I don't want to scroll down to recipe



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Coyote is not bad at all. Sort of tastes like dog. Fox is a little sweeter than either of them. These recipes work for all the above.
By the way it is reported 90 billon people eat dog and other canines.

Crock pot coyote. 
2-4 lbs of coyote meat
16 oz of apricot preserves
1 bottle BBQ sauce
1/2 purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Instructions: Throw all the ingredients in a crock pot and let them cook for about 8 hours.

Coyote soup.
Coyote Hind quarter
cooking oil
2 cups red wine
3 onions, chopped
1 garlic clove
salt and pepper
spices
2 cabbage heads, chopped
8 potato's, chopped
Cut meat into chunks and brown in oil. Add wine, onions, garlic, salt and pepper and your other favorite spices. Cook for 30 minutes. Add cabbage and potatoes. Cook until tender.

Cajun Coyote
INGREDIENTS:
* 2 cups vegetable oil
* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning
* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning
* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper
* garlic powder to taste
* 2lbs of fresh or thawed coyote meat - pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.
2. Preheat the grill for high heat.
3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear.

VIETNAMESE STIR FRIED COYOTE WITH LEMON GRASS.
THE MARINADE.
1 Stick fresh or 2tb dried
Slices lemon grass
2 lb Coyote meat, cut into
Small pieces
1 Garlic clove, large
0.5" cube fresh ginger
1 tb Sugar
1 1/2 tb Tomato paste
1/2 ts Salt
1/4 ts Chili powder
1/4 ts Ground turmeric

Also needed 
2 Cloves garlic
3 tb Vegetable oil
1 tb Fish sauce OR salt to taste
4-8 tb coyote stock
3 1/2 oz Onions

First prepare the marinade. If you are using fresh lemon grass, cut it
crossways into very thin slices, starting at the bulbous bottom end and
going up around 6". Discard the straw like top. If you are using dried lemon
grass, soak it in 4 tb of hot water for an hour. Put the coyote pieces in
a bowl, add the fresh lemon grass or the drained soaked dried lemon grass
(save the soaking liquid). Peel and crush the large garlic clove, peel the
ginger and grate it finely. Add the garlic
, ginger, sugar, tomato paste,
salt, chilli powder and turmeric to the coyote. Mix, cover and set aside
for 1-24 hours, refrigerating if necessary. Peel and finely chop the two
garlic cloves. Put the oil in a wok or large, lidded frying pan and set
over a high heat. When it is hot, put in the garlic. Stir and fry for 30
secs or until the garlic is golden. Add the coyote along with its
marinade. Stir and fry for 5-6 mins or until the coyote browns a little.
Add the fish sauce and either the lemon grass soaking liquid or 4 tb stock.
Stir once and cover. Cook on a high heat for 5 mins. Lift the lid and stir,
adding another 4 tb of stock. Cover, turn the heat to low and cook for
another 5 mins. While the coyote cooks, peel the onions and cut them into
0.75" dice. Separate the onion layers within the diced pieces. Turn the
heat under the coyote to high, remove the wok lid, add the onion and fry
for 1 minute. Lift the coyote out its oil and serve.

Howlin' Coyote Stew
1/2 cup uncooked lentils
2 large or 4 small potatoes - well scrubbed, but not peeled
2 good sized carrots, quartered lengthwise and cut into 3/4" slices
2 good sized stalks of celery, chopped
1 tsp whole fennel seeds 2 cloves finely chopped garlic, more if you like 
2 cups low sodium tomato juice
2 cups water or veg broth
1 tablespoon chili powder, more if you like
1 healthy pinch crushed red pepper
1/2 tsp basil
1/2 tsp oregano

Dump all ingredients in pressure cooker. Bring to high pressure. Cook 8 minutes. Let pressure release naturally. Add salt to taste 
This is very thick and hearty. If it's too thick, add some water or veg broth.

Coyote Quesadilla

1 (6-ounce) boned out, coyote hind quarter 
1 tablespoon Blackening Spice, recipe follows 
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
6 ounces canned refried beans 
3/4 cup shredded mozzarella cheese 
3/4 cup shredded pepper jack cheese 
2 tablespoons chopped green onion 
1 tablespoon finely chopped cilantro leaves 
1 Roma tomato, diced 
3 large flour tortillas 
1 tablespoon granulated garlic 
1 tablespoon freshly crack black pepper 
2 teaspoons granulated onion 
2 teaspoons ground cumin 
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 teaspoon paprika 
1/2 tablespoon salt 
Directions.

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.
Rinse and pat dry the coyote meat dry, and rub with 1 tablespoon of the Blackening Spice. Heat the oil in a cast iron skillet over high heat, add the chicken and cook until brown and cooked through, about 6 minutes on each side. Remove to a cutting board, cool slightly and slice. Cover to keep warm.
Heat the beans in a small pot over low heat until heated through and keep warm. Prepare the remaining ingredients and have them ready for assembly.
Heat a griddle or cast iron pan to high and toast the tortillas on both sides until crisp (if you try to fold them, they will crack).
Lay out 1 tortilla on a cookie sheet and evenly spread it with half of the beans, 1/3 of the cheeses, 1/2 of the blackened coyote, 1 tablespoon of the green onions, and cover with a second tortilla. Repeat this layering order with the remaining ingredients. Finish with the third tortilla and garnish with the remaining cheese, cilantro and diced tomatoes. Bake for 5 minutes. Remove from the oven and portion with a slicing knife into 4 wedges.

Coyote Stew
Chunk up 2lbs of coyote meat into 1/2" cubes, fry in pan.
1/2can mild Pace Picante sauce
1/2 can tomato sauce
1 can corn
1 can green beans
mix meat, sauces, and veggies in pot, stew for 5 hours.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Look like great receipts, Ally! Some landowners I help out used to have a huge outdoor pit barbecue every July 4th and we've eaten everything wild, like coyote, raccoon, beaver, the usual game animals, game birds, bear, etc. Come to think of it the only thing I haven't seen there was skunk, and maybe prairie dog. Odd stuff like Llama, Vietnamese pot bellied pig, gator, mt lion, rattler, every kind of fish
, you name it. Everything edible has shown up one time or another. 
We'd dig a big hole in the river sand, get a good wood blaze going, let' it burn down to coals, the bury the meat and dig it up the next day, July 4th. A great way to sample wild game.
Wish I had some of your recipients and Marion aids but have saved your post for future use! Thanks! Haven't done the cookout for a couple years due yo time constraints and other unplanned things, but maybe this year again if the river doesn't flood from record snowfalls!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> By the way it is reported 90 billon people eat dog and other canines.


  That's impressive. What other planets besides earth are these people eating canines?  When I post from my phone all kinds of crazy things happen. :thumb:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I remember the coyote we ate at the cookout. It was pretty darned good, and b oth my wife and I understood why Lewis and Clark liked dog in 1804-6! We all joked about going down to the local humane society and getting some real dog to try next year! Just kidding, if any humaniacs are reading this! Please dont burn down my house. Im a sort of humaniac/treehugger too! LOL


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH... now that was funny... and yes I have had coyote too and I was surprised that it tasted good.

But like with any wild game or anything for that matter.... if it is cooked correctly it can be very delicious. I love cooking wild game to people who say, "i hate (insert game)".... then you cook it for them or have them try it and they think it is beef, chicken, or pork and say how delicious it is and what not.... then you tell them what it was and they looking shocked. Or they will say... Oh I knew it was that... yeah right.. HAHA


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One of the things I don't like is during bear. My brother was a school teacher so spring was the only time he had to get away to bear country. I remember him cooking up that first steak in the cast iron pan with butter. His imagination had him drooling until that first bite. Then zI tried it. Then we set it down for the dog. The dog that would eat anything sniffed it and walked away.


----------

